# [ACPI] Temperatura PC da era GLACIALE !!!

## RollsAppleTree

Scusate il titolo, ma ho finito adesso adesso di vedere era glaciale !!!

CMQ, il problema è questo:

```
rollsappletree@Mazinga://~:$ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature

temperature:             0 C

```

Ma ho fatto tutto bene... ho ricontrollato 20  volte il kernel ... la cosa bella è che mi ricordo, qualche giorno fa, mentre installavo (ho un notebook nuovo) la thermal_zone mi funzionava !!!

vi posto un paio di info:

```

rollsappletree@Mazinga://~:$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep ACPI

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_MEMORY is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_PNPACPI is not set

```

```
rollsappletree@Mazinga://~:$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-32

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.gentoo.gr.jp ftp://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ecc.u-tokyo.ac.jp/GENTOO"

LANG="it_IT"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X aac aalib acpi aim aimextras alsa apache2 applet asf audiofile automount avi bash-completion beagle berkdb binary-drivers bitmap-fonts branding bzip2 cairo cardbus cdb cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrom chm clamav clamd cli cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups directfb dlloader dmi dmix dri dv dvb dvbplayer dvd dvdr dvdread dvi eds emul-linux-x86 encode evolution examples exif extramodules fam fat fbcon fbdev fbsplash ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gif gimp gimpprint glade glitz gnome gnome-print gnomecanvas gnomedb gphoto2 gpm graphicsmagick graphviz gsm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml gzip hal hddtemp howl html http id3 ieee1394 imagemagick imlib insecure-savers ipod ipv6 irda isdnlog it jabber java john jpeg jpeg2k lame latex latin1 lcd lcms libcaca libclamav libnotify libsamplerate libwww lirc live lm_sensors logrotate logwatch lzw lzw-tiff mad mikmod mmap mmkeys mp3 mp4 mp4live mpd-mad mpeg mpeg2 mplayer msn msnextras musepack musicbrainz mysql mythtv nautilus ncurses net nfs nls nntp nptl nsplugin ntfs offensive ogg oggvorbis opengl openssh pam password pcmcia pcre pdf pdflib perl php png pnp pop ppds pppd print python quicktime rar readline reflection reiser4 reiserfs samba sdl sensord session sndfile spamassassin spell spl ssl startup-notification subtitles svg syslog tagwriting tcl tcltk tcpd tga theora tiff tk tools totem truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unzip usb vdr vnc vncviewer vorbis webservices widescreen wireshark wma wmf wxgtk1 wxwindows xmms xorg xosd xpm xscreensaver xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics kernel_linux linguas_it userland_GNU video_cards_radeon video_cards_fglrx video_cards_vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Spero di non avervi sommerso di troppe informazioni   :Smile: 

Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto !!!

----------

## RollsAppleTree

UP UP UP

Proprio nessuno sa aiutarmi ???

Ho paura che mi fonde il notebook !!!   :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rollsappletree@Mazinga://~:$ cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
> 
> ...

 

Insomma, non siete mai contenti. E quando é troppo caldo vi lamentate, e quando ci sono troppe ventole fa rumore... adesso c'é chi si lamenta anche quando il processore lavora a 0C

scusa, non ho saputo resistere

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## gutter

Ma di che portatile si tratta? marca/modello?

----------

## mrfree

Potrebbe essere interessante un dmesg (possibilimente solo la parte riguardante l'acpi)

... non ho potuto non notare che utilizzi mirror giapponesi, sei da quelle parti oppure hanno spostato la sicilia e io non ne sapevo nulla  :Question: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

@Gutter

Il portatile è un HP dv5135eu , la cosa bella è che ricordo, una volta mentre ricompilavo il kernel (l'avrò fatto una decina di volte per fare andare il tutto) che funzionava !!!!

@mrfree

hehehe ... la Sicilia è sempre lì Gutter lo sa ....stranezze di mirrorselect ..... Lui mi ha scelto il mirror giapponese ...

adesso vi posto il dmesg:

```
rollsappletree@Mazinga://~:$ dmesg | grep ACPI

 BIOS-e820: 0000000037ea0000 - 0000000037eac000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000037eac000 - 0000000037f00000 (ACPI NVS)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x00000000000f7c20

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x0000000037ea474d

ACPI: FADT (v001 HP     Piranha  0x06040000 ATI  0x000f4240) @ 0x0000000037eabe3b

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x0000000037eabeaf

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD           APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x0000000037eabf7e

ACPI: MCFG (v001 PTLTD    MCFG   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x0000000037eabfc4

ACPI: DSDT (v001     HP     309B 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

 tbxface-0109 [02] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root ffffffff806fce20

evxfevnt-0091 [03] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

ACPI: bus type pci registered

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB5_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 26) interrupt mode.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:04.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (FF) [SLPF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x11] "---Method _PCC---"

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x08] "---PS1--"

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (0 C)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.6[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:14.6 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:06.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:04.2[C] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x11] "---Method _PCC---"

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x08] "---PS1--"

ACPI wakeup devices:

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:04.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:02.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.6[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:04.4[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

```

@randomaze:

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

Vi "rompo" per l'ultima volta: UP   :Exclamation: 

----------

## randomaze

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> Ma ho fatto tutto bene... ho ricontrollato 20  volte il kernel ... la cosa bella è che mi ricordo, qualche giorno fa, mentre installavo (ho un notebook nuovo) la thermal_zone mi funzionava !!!

 

Prova a salvare la configurazione attuale del kernel, fai il boot con il liveCD (dato che li funzionava) e prendi la configurazione del kernel in uso da /proc/config.gz.. poi fai un diff con la tua configurazione e cerchi di capire le differenze che ti interessano.

Eventualmente prova anche a configurare con genkernel (che dovrebbe dare una configurazione come quella del live CD).

----------

## RollsAppleTree

mma ... neanche da livecd mi funziona ....

Comunque volevo dire che durante una delle innumerevoli "ricompilazioni" del kernel mi funzionava ...

Va beh, fa niente, quando ho un pò di tempo mi ci metto a smanettare seriamente e se trovo la soluzione ve la posto ....

Grazie a tutti !!!

----------

## RollsAppleTree

mi sono accorto che al boot mi da questo strano errore, che potrebbe essere la descrizione della causa del problema:

Esempio:

```
Sep  5 07:07:27 Mazinga acpi_thermal-0417 [07] thermal_get_trip_point: Invalid active threshold [0]
```

A qualcuno di voi è successo? Ha risolto? 

Lurkando un pò si trovano altre persone con il mio stesso problema... ma senza soluzioni !!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## GiRa

Sembrerebbe un opzione statica compilata nel kernel.

----------

## eddy89

Il problema è l'acpi firmato Microsof (MSFT)... Io ho avuto problemi simili.. ti becco il link della discussione:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-462095-highlight-.html

(Ricordo che appunto alcuni ACPI sono compilati con strumenti microsoft e contengono errori, che non danno nessun problema sul loro sistema operativo ma su Linux si.. purtroppo  :Mad:  )

Secondo me comunque la soluzione migliore sarebbe rimuovere il thermal zone dalla configurazione.. come vedrai dalla discussione io ho risolto il surriscaldamento togliendo anche processor dall'ACPI, lascando quindi fare al BIOS.

Spero ti sia di aiuto ciao...

Citazioni:

Firma di Microsoft sul DSDT:

 *Quote:*   

> ACPI: DSDT (v001     HP     309B 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000 

 

Errori di parsing:

 *Quote:*   

> [ACPI Debug]  String: [0x11] "---Method _PCC---"
> 
> [ACPI Debug]  String: [0x08] "---PS1--" 

 

E come hai detto:

 *Quote:*   

> acpi_thermal-0417 [07] thermal_get_trip_point: Invalid active threshold [0]

  Anche se mi sembra una conseguenza + che una causa...

----------

